# Marines small arms v terrorist bus and hut



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

This interesting vid demonstrates how softskin vehicles and huts won't stop bullets.
Check the terrorist bailing out of the bus at 35 secs and running into a white kiosk for cover. The Marines riddle the kiosk, then they inspect it at 5 minutes-


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Neither the bus or the shack was a match for the 5.56mm, which can make it through 1/4 inch steel. What were those dummies thinking?


----------



## SecTec21 (Jul 27, 2013)

Lucky Jim said:


> This interesting vid demonstrates how softskin vehicles and huts won't stop bullets.
> Check the terrorist bailing out of the bus at 35 secs and running into a white kiosk for cover. The Marines riddle the kiosk, then they inspect it at 5 minutes-


That is an example of learning the difference between "cover" and "concealment" the hard way.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Sand bags may be one of the most overlooked item in a prepper's inventory.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah sandbags are the way to go; this guy in Israel has built furniture out of sandbags so he and his family can dive behind it if bullets start coming through the walls..










PS- in the bus ambush vid, I'm surprised there were survivors after the marines riddled it and set it on fire. 
If I'd been the platoon commander I'd have ordered my men to keep pouring fire into it (and grenades) for a full minute or more after it ground to a halt, to make sure everybody on board was dead to save the medics the trouble of having to treat wounded terrorists.

Same with the Kurt Russell film "The Thing", they had a flamethrower but every time they used it they ceased fire after just a quick squirt instead of keeping it going til the creature was burnt to a crisp


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm sure this has been posted before, do a search, "Deadly Weapons, firearms and fire power". Just good ol' boys having fun, but they make a point.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Standard Army rule is 18 inches of sand bag to protect from small arms fire.
Back to the video. Same Video if played on CNN or MSNBC. US Marines open fire on commuter bus taking people to work. 
You stop fire when threat has been stopped. Ammo is not un limited you do not waste it. I can bet leaders were working on control of fire before it went that far. Next question where was the M203?
It is a good quick study of what really happens. Worthless old 5.56


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah we saw rifles and a 50-cal Hummer but no gren-launchers as far as we could tell, unless they were in action a few seconds before the vid began.
And the marines knew they were being filmed, so perhaps that's why they were camera-shy and didn't want to seem too gung-ho..

PS- speaking of cover and concealment, this Syrian rebel sniper thinks he's safe behind the wall, but return fire starts coming through it at 1:05, lucky for him he'd stepped away. Hard to tell exactly what the wall is made of, and what calibre is coming through it-

LiveLeak.com - Sniper almost sniped


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

M2 50 would have be held back in that video due to collateral damage . I would have expected to see the m203 used at that close a range.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

This bullet-riddled Heinkel 111 was crippled by flak over Scotland in 1939, then intercepted and finished off by Spitfires, crashlanding near Edinburgh.
Two of the 4-man crew survived and spent the rest of the war as POW's.
Witnesses say that even after it crashed and came to a standstill, the Spits kept circling and diving at it, raking it with fire. Way to go..










PS- Spits had 8x .303" MG's at the time firing standard solid bullets which is probably why it never caught fire.
A year or so later all Spits were being re-armed with 4x MG's and 2x 20mm cannons because cannon shells explode and start fires. Way to go..


----------

